# Snowblower - attaching to hyd lift (H16)



## pkslice

I have a 1973 H-16 Bolens. I am trying to hook up the hydraulic lift to the snowblower with no luck. I had it hooked up last year but can't remember how. The blower is working okay, I just can't lift it. Any diagrams out there? The blower manuals online don't seem to cover this topic. They only cover the manual lift set up.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## guest2

Hi Paul
Welcome to TF!

I think your H16 should use the same lift link as the rest of the tube frames. There should be a "tool lever" mounted to the tractor near the right footrest. The front of the hydraulic lift ram should be connected to this and the lever should pivot when the ram is extended or retracted. The lift link should connect from the upper mounting hole on the pivoting lever to the pin on the blower. The slotted end of the link goes to the blower. I think the lever will have holes (instead of pins like the non hydro tubeframes)that you connect the lift link to with a clevis pin.


----------



## jcacasse

Hi Paul,
Sixshow should gave you the good answer. The picture should complete it.

Jacques


<img src=http://bolensjacques.tripod.com/Attachment/SnowblowerHookup01.jpg>


----------



## jodyand

Here is the picture of the above. All i get is the tripod logo. Welcome jlacasse:friends: 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/SnowblowerHookup01.jpg">


----------



## jcacasse

It worked! 

Jacques


----------



## pkslice

*Hooking up snowblower link to hyd lift*

Hi everyone.

Well I discovered where the blower lift link attaches. I decided to remove some of the bodywork to submit a pic of the linkage and I discovered a pin hiding under the sheet metal where the link attaches. It's the rusty-looking one in the pic.

Now for my next problem: the chute diverter crank handle bracket is only bolted onto my sheet metal so it flops around when used. On other Bolens tractors it appears you remove the right pedal to mount this bracket to the frame, but my pedal controls the gas plus the hydro tranny and there does not appear to be any provision to mount the bracket. 

I held the bracket close to the framer for the second pic to show roughly where it should go. Does anyone have a detail pic to solve this mystery?

Thanks

Paul
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4810>


----------



## guest2

pk

It looks like it mounts to those 2 bolts to the rear of the the pivot lever. This is about the same location as the right side foot rest on the gear tubeframes. You'll just need to be sure the lever arm still pivots w/o contacting the chute crank bracket.


----------



## pkslice

*Snowblower Diverter Crank Hookup*

I tried the two reward bolts just aft of the pedal, but they are inward of the parking footbrake and the hydraulic linkage, so it's not possible to bolt it on there. The only two bolts holes that seem to line up are through the sheetmetal (one panel removed in the photo) and it is not very solid.

What next? Anyone have a 1970's Bolens with the hydraulic lift and the snowblower diverter crank support rod bolted on? I need a pic.

Thanks!!

Paul


----------



## guest2

pk

I have the add-on hydraulics on a 1050 (6 spd). When the crank support bracket is used on the 6 speeds, it mounts between the footrest and the spacer block. Do you have a spacer that would mount between the frame where those two bolts are and the bracket?

The overall dimensions of the hydro and 6spd tractors are the same and those two bolts to the rear of pivot lever are the two bolt holes that hold the spacer and footrest on the 6spd. Look at the 850 above, the bracket needs a spacer to move it out and allow the pivoting lift lever some room.


----------



## pkslice

I don't see or have any spacers. Maybe I'm missing some parts...

My tractor's right pedal pivots to shift and control speed (hydraulic tranny), which is complicating things for me...

Paul


----------



## guest2

Paul
I've been trying to find an H16 with a blower on it. Found one on ytmag owned by "Gary in IN" Only problem the picture shows the left side


----------



## pkslice

Wow his is in ice shape, even better than mine. Would you have the link to his contact info? I could ask him about the crank handle bracket. On mine it fits nicely when bolted to the bodywork, but it is kind of "floppy"...

Thanks!

Paul:truth:


----------



## guest2

Paul
I sent you a PM


----------



## pkslice

Well I joined the Yahoo Bolens Group, but still no luck. I couldn't find the manual on that site, if you can give me the link it would be great. I also posted my question over there too. Thanks for all your efforts so far. Eventually this will be sorted out. I think I'll take a pic of the bracket attached to the sheetmetal and post it. You will see that it looks good attached, but is just not very robust.

Paul


----------



## guest2

Paul
Here's a link............... You'll also see aegt5000's HT23 on the front page. Check the files link on the left, I think you need to join before being able to view them. About half way down you'll see H16 manual it takes awhile to load if you're on dial up like me but it's worth the wait. I didn't see anything special about attachments in it. It's the same as any other bolens manual in that it describes the tractor itself. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorGroup/?yguid=181278005


----------



## pkslice

Hey,

Thanks for the tip on the pdf of the H-16 manual! It doesn't show how the bracket for the diverter crank affixes to the tractor, so I've bolted it onto the sheetmetal as it was. As I said, it looks proper, but when you use it the bodywork wobbles due to lack of underlaying support...

Here's the pic!

Paul
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4840>


----------



## guest2

Paul
That looks like it will tear through that sheetmetal at some point in time. Can you reinforce it from behind with a steel plate or bracket to a hole in the frame somewhere?

It's hard for me to believe bolens would have done something so cheesy. We must be missing something?

It also looks like it's close to those two holes we talked of before where a tubeframe footrest mounts. Do those two holes in the sheetmetal line up with those two bolts where a footrest would mount? I'm thinking there may have been a spacer block that went between the sheetmetal and those holes.


----------



## henrylimmer

Paul,

I have a '72 1556 w/ 38" snow caster. The crank support bolts to the machine behind the right treadle-pedal with some standoffs. What you have to do is unbolt the parking brake bracket that is clearly visible in your photo and use the spacers and longer bolts to bolt the crank support and the parking brake bracket on together. The spacers are 3-1/4" long, have an ID of 7/16" an OD of 3/4" and the bolts are 3/8-16 x 4-1/2". Mine have some knarly toothed lockwashers as well. I'll be installing mine tomorrow as I just got it from the former owner who never knew where it went. I'll try to take some pictures of the spacers and the installed bracket to post here.


----------



## guest2

Henry
Thanks!!! :cheers:


----------



## LPBOLENS

Paul, I have a 1975 H14 (1456) that has the Mod. 18538 snowblower on it. The set of Bolens manuals I got with the tractor cover both H14 and H16. If this isn't resolved by this coming weekend when I get home, I'll try to either take a picture, or describe how "everything snowblower" attaches to these tractors.


----------



## guest2

Paul
As a side note there is someone on ebay parting an H16. Lots of things listed including electronic ignition parts.


----------



## pkslice

> _Originally posted by henrylimmer _
> *Paul,
> 
> I have a '72 1556 w/ 38" snow caster. The crank support bolts to the machine behind the right treadle-pedal with some standoffs. What you have to do is unbolt the parking brake bracket that is clearly visible in your photo and use the spacers and longer bolts to bolt the crank support and the parking brake bracket on together. The spacers are 3-1/4" long, have an ID of 7/16" an OD of 3/4" and the bolts are 3/8-16 x 4-1/2". Mine have some knarly toothed lockwashers as well. I'll be installing mine tomorrow as I just got it from the former owner who never knew where it went. I'll try to take some pictures of the spacers and the installed bracket to post here. *


Hey a pic would be great! I'll try your method tonight. Failing that I'm going to try the two bolts higher up in the sheetmetal (visible in the pic). Six Chows, thanks for the eBay tip.

PKslice


----------

